# Finnex Stingray Users?



## goodbytes

I use Stingrays exclusively on my tanks--successfully I might add--but a lot of skepticism seems to surround these fixtures. I find myself posting pictures of my tanks as proof because people tend not to believe me. I know for a fact that I'm not the only member using Stingrays to power their low tech tanks but I never see anyone else posting their experiences. 

Is there anyone willing to post pictures of their Stingray tanks? I'd love to see some photographs of others striving to do more with less.

Here's my 55 Stingray tank. I'm growing Giant Val, Rotala, Wisteria, and a mature Amazon Sword.


----------



## JJ09

Mine is not nearly so pretty yet. The stingray I have on my ten-gallon was actually too much light, I didn't get good results/less algae until I cut the light by putting tape and plastic over the LEDs. It's kind of still a muddle because I added lots of new plants a little while back and they haven't all grown up yet.


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello

I got the stingray on both of my nano tanks.


----------



## xpix3lx

I have one on my 15g, which as my first "real" tank as well as being planted, I'm really happy with.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylergvolk

I feel like string rays are seriously underrated.


----------



## greenrose

I am so jealous! I loved how the Stingray looked on my 29 gallon but my plants were really not growing and many were dying at an alarming rate (all low light plants) But I think it was the depth of the tank that caused issues. Upgraded to a Planted + but keeping the Stingray in case I ever do a 20 gallon long...it would be perfect on that. These tanks all look awesome!!


----------



## ichy

stingray grows S. repens carpet like mad!


----------



## organic sideburns

I will be setting up a medium tech 40 breeder peaceful community tank. I want ferns, mosses, anubias, dwarf sag, Marsilea Minuta. I plan on doing pool filter sand as most of my plants won't need to be in the substrate.

My question is, would the stingray light be best for this set up?


----------



## Silvering

goodbytes said:


> I use Stingrays exclusively on my tanks--successfully I might add--but a lot of skepticism seems to surround these fixtures.


Thanks for posting the pic of your 55! I have 2 48" Stingrays myself - one on a 55 and one on a 75, but I've been running them concurrently with the usual stock single T8 48" fluorescent on both tanks. Just the other day the ballast on one fixture died, and I've been nervous for the vals in that tank. Maybe I'll give it a few weeks or so and see if they tolerate the lower light levels before I go out and buy another light.

I also recently got a 30" Stingray for a 20L, and the difference in light between 20" above substrate and 13" is amazing. That tank's not planted with anything more than a bit of java fern and anubias (yet) but it does grow nice algae for my pleco.


----------



## JayTris07

Can you use a timer with the stingray? I would like to get one for my 5G, but only if it will work with a timer.


----------



## ichy

JayTris07 said:


> Can you use a timer with the stingray? I would like to get one for my 5G, but only if it will work with a timer.


Yes, no problem.


----------



## FizzyShellfish

I shake my head at this hobby often. At what point does a fixture become "enough" for plant growth? Do I really want my plants growing at the maximum rate? Why? Every aquarium, no matter how large has a limit.

Anyway, I use a stingray and it works fine. My only issue is I'd prefer to have dimmers and a night mode. But my plants? Yeah they grow just fine. And I don't need a machete to trim them.


----------



## JJ09

I've got mine on a timer.


----------



## xpix3lx

organic sideburns said:


> I will be setting up a medium tech 40 breeder peaceful community tank. I want ferns, mosses, anubias, dwarf sag, Marsilea Minuta. I plan on doing pool filter sand as most of my plants won't need to be in the substrate.
> 
> My question is, would the stingray light be best for this set up?


That would depend on how you define medium tech and best.
Aside from being considered a low light fixture, the biggest issue i think would be spread. The 40 breeder is 18" deep and the stingray cant cover that and still provide adequate PAR.
If you only plan on planting a portion of the tank, i think you'll be fine.
Or you could buy 2 stingrays, but then for the amount you would spend, you might want to consider a different light altogether.


----------



## JayTris07

ichy said:


> Yes, no problem.





Thanks. I read a review on Amazon that you could not use with a timer. Now that I know I can I will get one.


----------



## Aquaticz

A single t5 ho will also do the trick - does for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ichy

JayTris07 said:


> Thanks. I read a review on Amazon that you could not use with a timer. Now that I know I can I will get one.


Wow, why would they say that?
The Stingray has no ramp up, down, moonlight etc.
It is simply a string of LED's controlled by a mere ON/OFF switch. That's it! How is overriding the ON/OFF switch with a timer NOT going to work?

Maybe they didn't think to leave the switch in the ON position when plugged into a timer?:surprise:


----------



## organic sideburns

xpix3lx said:


> That would depend on how you define medium tech and best.
> Aside from being considered a low light fixture, the biggest issue i think would be spread. The 40 breeder is 18" deep and the stingray cant cover that and still provide adequate PAR.
> If you only plan on planting a portion of the tank, i think you'll be fine.
> Or you could buy 2 stingrays, but then for the amount you would spend, you might want to consider a different light altogether.


Thanks for the reply! I think depth will be an issue as well. Do you have another light you could recommend? I was looking at these two but cant decide which one would be better for me

Amazon.com : Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 30-Inch : Pet Supplies


----------



## harrynolan27

This is my Stingray driven 5.5 gallon high tech tank that's been going for about a month now, planted with all tissue culture plants except the true rotala indica on 3/11/16. Growing true rotala indica, hydrocotle tripartita "Japan", dhg Belem, ludwigia super red mini, and AR mini. Just had to do a trim on the dhg and hydrocotle as they almost tripled in size. I feel like I could be getting a little more red from the ludwigia with a more powerful light but it seems to be growing everything great and I'm only getting a tiny bit of gsa and diatom algae on the glass the day before WC day.


----------



## goodbytes

These are fantastic guys. Keep them coming. 
Here's one of my 20's running a 24" Stingray.


----------



## harrynolan27

ichy said:


> stingray grows S. repens carpet like mad!


Hey ichy, you got a full tank shot and maybe some specs on it? Looks great!


----------



## hachi

How long do you guys run yours for? I've got mine going for just six hours right now. Turned it down to try to combat some algae. Thanks!


----------



## harrynolan27

hachi said:


> How long do you guys run yours for? I've got mine going for just six hours right now. Turned it down to try to combat some algae. Thanks!


I also have mine on for 6 hours but I break up my photoperiod. 3 hours on 4 off 3 on. For some reason if I don't break it up like that on my three tanks I get bad diatom outbreaks but with it its minimal.


----------



## goodbytes

Yeah, Ichy. Like he said. Hows about a full shot of that tank?


----------



## TankPlanter

Love my Stingray. Minimal algae, plants do well can keep it low tech because they don't need lots of ferts and co2 to keep up with the light. On my phone, I can only see how to attach images as a URL, so no pic for now. I've got a 20L. I would love a night mode, but that's the only downside.


----------



## frenziedpace

6.4 gallon, no CO2 with 16" Stingray


----------



## EmeraldAlkaline

Hey there! I have a 20 inch stingray on my 10 gallon and love it! I have a teeny algae problem but that was because I kept it on too much. Its already going away with a proper light schedule! for me, these lights are the best bang for the buck by far. Im going to be upgrading to a 20 gallon soon and plan to get a 24 inch stingray for it!


----------



## JEFF9922

I have a 24 " on my 20 high works great









Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeferjohn

I am running a 36" stingray on my 12g long. Have some HC in there right now, looks like I am getting growth, slow but growth still. Rather shallow tank


----------

